# noisy and vibrating filter!!!



## charlottestedman (Jul 27, 2010)

i have been running my fish tank for a few weeks and have now introduced 2 fish, they have been in the tank for 4 days and i have noticed that they are a little stressed even though i have done many water tests and everything is fine.

yesterday i noticed that the filter was making more noise than the other day and when i placed my hand on the side of the tank i could feel it vibrating, after watching the fish all day i have noitced that they spend all their time at the bottom of the tank not even approaching the top to feed. it seems to me that they dont like the vibrations coming from the filter.

please help me as i can not find any solution to stop it vibrating!!!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ensure that there are no obstructions in the impellar housing and that the tube is all the way seated.

If all of this is good and it's a new filter, sounds like you may need to return it.

If it's an old filter, you may need to replace the impellar.

Just a couple quick thoughts.


----------

